# New Piece



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Since I mostly do electronic music work, I thought it might be silly to share another composition here, but the instruments I use were traditional classical instruments, for the most part, and, well, I tried to stop myself a couple of times for fear of ridicule, yet I am back. I grew up on classical music. My interests vary from Mozart to Wagner to Satie. Pretty much any composer I listened to I learned to gain an appreciation for. I am almost 40 years old, and music is a part of my everyday life, listening and composing. Well, here is my composition. I am ready for the good, the bad, and the ugly criticism if you are willing.






Billy McBride


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Hi Billy,

I can't believe no one has commented since 2011. I think you have some pretty brilliant moments there. About 30:00 I liked what you did. Reminded me of early Vangelis a bit, but with your own twist. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leogoldseed said:


> Hi Billy,
> 
> I can't believe no one has commented since 2011. I think you have some pretty brilliant moments there. About 30:00 I liked what you did. Reminded me of early Vangelis a bit, but with your own twist.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Original post is from 2014 and perhaps...( just guessing )nobody want to hurt other people feelings.


----------

